# 850 Evo died



## Hockster (Apr 11, 2017)

No idea why, was working last night fine. I have, errrr had, my game installed to it. Origin, Steam, Uplay. Turned on the PC this morning and no games. Tried different cables, ports, power plug, even tried it a USB caddy, it's just gone to the great scrap pile in the sky. My first SSD failure, it's to be expected though.


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Apr 11, 2017)

Hockster said:


> No idea why, was working last night fine. I have, errrr had, my game installed to it. Origin, Steam, Uplay. Turned on the PC this morning and no games. Tried different cables, ports, power plug, even tried it a USB caddy, it's just gone to the great scrap pile in the sky. My first SSD failure, it's to be expected though.


Have you tried to read it's "Smart" info or fully wiping it, I've had an ssd Fail because it got both too full then lost some cells or something and lock up ,it reset and if left with Headroom was fine.


----------



## Hockster (Apr 11, 2017)

It's not even detected in the BIOS. As if it doesn't exist anymore.


----------



## Jetster (Apr 11, 2017)

RMA


----------



## RejZoR (Apr 12, 2017)

That's the only part about SSD's that I absolutely don't like and something I basically never seen with HDD's. An overnight death for no real reason.


----------



## Frick (Apr 12, 2017)

Thanks for the reminder, time to talk to my boss about backups again.


----------



## Nuckles56 (Apr 12, 2017)

Time for me to do me fortnightly one too


----------



## Aenra (Apr 12, 2017)

theoneandonlymrk said:


> Have you tried to read it's "Smart" info



May sound dumb, but how do you mean that exactly?
Am asking 'cause neither my previous Asus nor my current Giga monitor that. The Asus one even had a warning thingie telling me smart doesn't work on NVMEs.


----------



## puma99dk| (Apr 12, 2017)

Frick said:


> Thanks for the reminder, time to talk to my boss about backups again.



U mean the wife?


----------



## P4-630 (Apr 12, 2017)

Hockster said:


> No idea why, was working last night fine. I have, errrr had, my game installed to it. Origin, Steam, Uplay. Turned on the PC this morning and no games. Tried different cables, ports, power plug, even tried it a USB caddy, it's just gone to the great scrap pile in the sky. My first SSD failure, it's to be expected though.



Do you know how many TBW?
Anyways you got 5 years of warranty so just RMA.

GL!


----------



## Derek12 (Apr 12, 2017)

RejZoR said:


> That's the only part about SSD's that I absolutely don't like and something I basically never seen with HDD's. An overnight death for no real reason.


I had HDD in which its logical board died without any mechanical problem. No spin up and not detected by BIOS


----------



## jboydgolfer (Apr 12, 2017)

Derek12 said:


> I had HDD in which its logical board died without any mechanical problem. No spin up and not detected by BIOS



 You're right it could happen to any Drive, or any component at all for that matter. There is no set "How to die"  when it comes to components or drives


----------



## Vayra86 (Apr 12, 2017)

Hockster said:


> No idea why, was working last night fine. I have, errrr had, my game installed to it. Origin, Steam, Uplay. Turned on the PC this morning and no games. Tried different cables, ports, power plug, even tried it a USB caddy, it's just gone to the great scrap pile in the sky. My first SSD failure, it's to be expected though.



May sound far fetched, but... have you tried turning it off and on again? With this I mean a full power down and power out of system by holding the power button for 15ec and disconnecting the PC from power, then reinsert power cable and go from scratch.

Also have you had any power interrupts in the past week(s)? These can damage the drive, EVO has no specific protection for sudden power loss.

Beyond that, RMA, that drive is WAY too recent to be dying already.


----------



## Frick (Apr 12, 2017)

jboydgolfer said:


> You're right it could happen to any Drive, or any component at all for that matter. There is no set "How to die"  when it comes to components or drives



Dead logic boards is uncommon in HDDs though. It is far more common for them to die over a period of time during which you can usually save your data.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Apr 12, 2017)

Frick said:


> Dead logic boards is uncommon in HDDs though. It is far more common for them to die over a period of time during which you can usually save your data.



 I'm certainly not arguing that it's common , but both of our experience tells us that it does happen which is what I posted.

 Furthermore, I've never personally diagnosed every failed hard drive Ive had die on me (far too lazy) who knows maybe I've had more than I've known but for sure I know of two.

 Part of me loves it when a hard drive dies,because I get to open it up and play with the disk and the neodymium magnets


----------



## azngreentea01 (Apr 12, 2017)

Hockster said:


> No idea why, was working last night fine. I have, errrr had, my game installed to it. Origin, Steam, Uplay. Turned on the PC this morning and no games. Tried different cables, ports, power plug, even tried it a USB caddy, it's just gone to the great scrap pile in the sky. My first SSD failure, it's to be expected though.




I would always leave at least 10% empty space on the ssd. It will die quicker if it always full.


----------



## erixx (Apr 12, 2017)

Let me ask (I have Aida64 always running but not it's smart part): what is the best SMART hdd and sdd reporting software so you get warned at time?


----------



## jboydgolfer (Apr 12, 2017)

erixx said:


> Let me ask (I have Aida64 always running but not it's smart part): what is the best SMART hdd and sdd reporting software so you get warned at time?



i used to run *HDtune* iirc to check status/health


----------



## Vayra86 (Apr 12, 2017)

erixx said:


> Let me ask (I have Aida64 always running but not it's smart part): what is the best SMART hdd and sdd reporting software so you get warned at time?



They all just read the SMART values, so it really doesn't matter IMO


----------



## Hockster (Apr 13, 2017)

azngreentea01 said:


> I would always leave at least 10% empty space on the ssd. It will die quicker if it always full.


It was less than 75% filled.



P4-630 said:


> Do you know how many TBW?
> Anyways you got 5 years of warranty so just RMA.
> 
> GL!



I don't know how many TBW, I posted some values a few months back in one of the SSD life threads, but I've got three 500GB 850's and a couple 1TB Evo's and I don't know which one is which. I buy 95% of my stuff from a local brick and mortar, anything that fails within one year they'll do the RMA process for you. I love that service, so I'll get them to scan the serial and see when I bought it.




Vayra86 said:


> May sound far fetched, but... have you tried turning it off and on again? With this I mean a full power down and power out of system by holding the power button for 15ec and disconnecting the PC from power, then reinsert power cable and go from scratch.
> 
> Also have you had any power interrupts in the past week(s)? These can damage the drive, EVO has no specific protection for sudden power loss.
> 
> Beyond that, RMA, that drive is WAY too recent to be dying already.


 It was removed from the machine, I tried a few different cables, ports and power connectors, it's just gone. No surges or anything, PC is connected to a 1500 watt UPS.


----------



## pcpllxx (Jun 8, 2018)

I am upping this topic because this is a VERY SERIOUS ISSUE.

I had a Samsung SSD 860 EVO. And what ? It DIED. Just DIED. All my data is GONE.
Just like this. Simple. I started my LAPTOP and all of in a moment . Nothing. 

I tried to boot the laptop many times. Tried to leave it on 30 and 60 minutes then turn it off. NOTHING. Seems like a POWER FAILURE ISSUE.

I bump this topic because it is the FIRST GOOGLE SEARCH. So : DO . NOT. BUY. SAMSUNG. DON'T DO IT.

THEIR PRODUCTS ARE VERY UNREADABLE. CHEAP MEMORY. WEAK ENGINEERS. Piece of Shit. 

THEY DON'T CARE ABOUT YOUR DATA ONLY TO SELL YOU EXPENSIVE JUNK.

I LOST 100% of my 250 GB data with SERIOUS WORK ON IT. This is NOT professional from SAMSUNG. I WANED YOU.


----------



## dorsetknob (Jun 8, 2018)

Rants ^^^^ as a First post Generaly don't go down well
I would suggest you start a New Thread Outlining Your Problem and any steps you Have Taken to resolve this Problem
Then the more Experenced and knowlagable People here can Discuss and Offer help
AS it Stands with your Rant  Your probably just going to be ignored


----------



## las (Jun 8, 2018)

pcpllxx said:


> I am upping this topic because this is a VERY SERIOUS ISSUE.
> 
> I had a Samsung SSD 860 EVO. And what ? It DIED. Just DIED. All my data is GONE.
> Just like this. Simple. I started my LAPTOP and all of in a moment . Nothing.
> ...



Haha


----------



## Octopuss (Jun 8, 2018)

Yeah, one faulty SSD means the manufacturer is piece of shit and did this intentionally because they are part of the Judeo-Masonic global conspiration.


----------



## qubit (Jun 8, 2018)

pcpllxx said:


> I am upping this topic because this is a VERY SERIOUS ISSUE.
> 
> I had a Samsung SSD 860 EVO. And what ? It DIED. Just DIED. All my data is GONE.
> Just like this. Simple. I started my LAPTOP and all of in a moment . Nothing.
> ...


Sounds like you didn't make a data backup, did you? Doesn't matter what you use, you're gonna lose your data eventually if you don't back it up. You've learned a hard lesson here so I strongly recommend you start using backup programs from now on and using them regularly.

@dorsetknob is right. Starting off with an illiterate rant "waning" people to stay away from a known top-tier manufacturer just because you had a problem is gonna get ignored, or at least not the responses you expected.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jun 8, 2018)

pcpllxx said:


> I am upping this topic because this is a VERY SERIOUS ISSUE.
> 
> I had a Samsung SSD 860 EVO. And what ? It DIED. Just DIED. All my data is GONE.
> Just like this. Simple. I started my LAPTOP and all of in a moment . Nothing.
> ...



You should report this to samsung, not here.

By the way Learn to back up you stuff.


----------



## FireFox (Jun 8, 2018)

pcpllxx said:


> DO . NOT. BUY. SAMSUNG. DON'T DO IT.
> 
> THEIR PRODUCTS ARE VERY UNREADABLE. CHEAP MEMORY. WEAK ENGINEERS. Piece of Shit.
> 
> ...



1 - You have some serious problems 

2 - Capital letters = why are you yelling?


----------



## RejZoR (Jun 8, 2018)

Samsung 850 series are known to be one of the fastest and most reliable drives out there. Reaching its write limit is almost impossible, controller failures however can't be predicted and it's usually what kills most of the drives. I think heat is the main reason. Which is why I keep my 850 Pro in the HDD cage so that intake fans cool it constantly. Just to be sure. Had M.2 SSD and it was scorching hot every time it was doing something somewhat demanding. Not cool. Literally.


----------



## FireFox (Jun 8, 2018)

I have a Samsung 850 which i bought a few weeks after it was released, it was used just for the OS till a few months ago when i got the 960, now i have installed a few Games on it and so far it has a total of 8.4TB written, still Rocking.


----------



## RejZoR (Jun 8, 2018)

My 850 Pro 2TB just reached 17TB of writes. It's my main drive for OS, apps and games. I've been using it for 2 or is it 3 years already? And I never coddle it, I just use it like I would a regular HDD.


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Jun 8, 2018)

Knoxx29 said:


> I have a Samsung 850 which i bought a few weeks after it was released, it was used just for the OS till a few months ago when i got the 960, now i have installed a few Games on it and so far it has a total of 8.4TB written, still Rocking.


My 500Gb 850 evo died after 2 years main os duty straight out of the blue , just didn't boot or ever start up again ,shows as dead via all scenarios.

I thought they had a 3 year warranty , which I was just passed ,is it ,3 or 5.


----------



## RejZoR (Jun 8, 2018)

5 on Evo and 10 on Pro afaik.


----------



## Gasaraki (Jun 8, 2018)

pcpllxx said:


> I am upping this topic because this is a VERY SERIOUS ISSUE.
> 
> I had a Samsung SSD 860 EVO. And what ? It DIED. Just DIED. All my data is GONE.
> Just like this. Simple. I started my LAPTOP and all of in a moment . Nothing.
> ...



LOL. Hard drive failures can't happen! Who can believe that a hard drive can fail in the year 2018?!? Samsung is a failure and the shittiest company in the WHOLE world. Everything they touch fails, their memory, their phones, their monitors, their tvs, and now even their SSDs.  /s


----------



## FireFox (Jun 8, 2018)

Gasaraki said:


> Samsung is a failure and the shittiest company in the WHOLE world. Everything they touch fails,



That's why people still continue buying it 



theoneandonlymrk said:


> My 500Gb 850 evo died after 2 years main os duty straight out of the blue , just didn't boot or ever start up again ,shows as dead via all scenarios.



Honestly when i read this things i don't know what to say or think, i have been using Samsung for many years, i guess am lucky


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Jun 8, 2018)

Knoxx29 said:


> That's why people still continue buying it
> 
> 
> 
> Honestly when i read this things i don't know what to say or think, i have been using Samsung for many years, i guess am lucky


Same , I've got two samy 850 basics i have had in os use since i bought them , two years before the evo, shrug im not bothered too much ,shit happens and i back up what i need to like you should. 
I was only saying it because there is often a random element to electronic death.


----------



## Nuckles56 (Jun 8, 2018)

I've got a pair of 500GB 850 Evo's and they've got probably about 30TB written onto them between the two of them and they've never given me the slightest bit of trouble. They both seem to be as fast as the day I bought them. I certainly would buy more sammy ssd's


----------



## robot zombie (Jun 9, 2018)

pcpllxx said:


> I LOST 100% of my 250 GB data with SERIOUS WORK ON IT. This is NOT professional from SAMSUNG. I WANED YOU.


So... you entrusted your serious work to one drive?

Seems to me a professional would take his work seriously enough to at least employ a backup. If you're making money off it, surely you can at least afford a $60 portable drive. Computer based work 101 dictates that you should expect your most needed components/software to fail you right when you most need them not to... ...usually right when you're in the middle of something mission-critical. Setting up a backup routine is simple and it takes nerves of steel to operate without one. Operating a business out in the real world, you have to make sure your assets are adequately protected. That's your lifeblood. And when your data is your most important asset, it might not be such a bad idea to throw some money into protecting it. And if you don't have it, you might wanna rethink your whole business plan. It'd be like running a storefront and skimping on door locks.

You have nobody to blame but yourself. All storage mediums fail - it's just a matter of when. But never when you want them to. I'm sorry that happened to you. Data loss is a nightmare. But that's not Samsung's fault. It's the nature of the beast. SSD's don't fail like HDD's. They tend to fail abruptly. Just because Samsung makes some of the best drives out there doesn't mean they can't fail just like any other. Samsung has done a lot to push this technology forward. They have helped make huge leaps in longevity, speed, and reliability. But nobody said it was perfect tech. "Reliability" is a relative term, not an absolute one. SSD's are still very, very new. The occasional failure is expected. Even the best engineers out there haven't found a way around some of the more common causes of failure. If you've got the answer, I'm sure there are many companies who will gladly set you up for life just for access.

You just won't find a drive that doesn't fail man... ...not now and probably not ever. C'mon now.

I stayed away from SSD's for a long time because of failure rates. Nowadays they're pretty good. I still keep an empty partition on my main HDD just to dump a nightly backup into, just in case it dies on me tomorrow. I sleep easy.


----------



## trparky (Jun 9, 2018)

I still have two Samsung 840s in operation, yes... the 840 (no Pro or EVO). Still working all of these years later so I know that Samsung makes some damn good SSDs. They are probably one of the most recommended SSDs around these parts.


----------



## Hockster (Jun 9, 2018)

theoneandonlymrk said:


> My 500Gb 850 evo died after 2 years main os duty straight out of the blue , just didn't boot or ever start up again ,shows as dead via all scenarios.
> 
> I thought they had a 3 year warranty , which I was just passed ,is it ,3 or 5.


But Samsung will deny the RMA if you don't have the original box. I found that out the hard way.


----------



## qubit (Jun 9, 2018)

Hockster said:


> But Samsung will deny the RMA if you don't have the original box. I found that out the hard way.


Fer reelz?!  I think they've broken the law then, somewhere. Your warranty is with the product, not the flamin' box. Find the warranty terms and conditions which I'm sure have no such condition and throw it at them. See what they say then.


----------



## Devon68 (Jun 9, 2018)

> I LOST 100% of my 250 GB data with SERIOUS WORK ON IT. This is NOT professional from SAMSUNG. I WANED YOU.


Tbh they sold you the drive, but it probably didn't die right away. You should have had a backup of your files if there were really important.


> But Samsung will deny the RMA if you don't have the original box. I found that out the hard way.


That is good to know, I usually keep the boxes until the product is still under warranty. Thanks. Yesterday I installed an 850 evo in my pc for the first time. Mine has a 5 year warranty, hope I wont need to use it. I only have the OS on it and will add a couple of games, the rest will be on the 1 tb HDD.


----------



## Vayra86 (Jun 9, 2018)

pcpllxx said:


> I am upping this topic because this is a VERY SERIOUS ISSUE.
> 
> I had a Samsung SSD 860 EVO. And what ? It DIED. Just DIED. All my data is GONE.
> Just like this. Simple. I started my LAPTOP and all of in a moment . Nothing.
> ...



Don't let the door hit you on the way out. Go learn some internet skills.


----------



## er557 (Jun 9, 2018)

how are the micron 1100's reputation per long term reliability? just snagged a new 2TB for 300$. will be using it in a usb3 caddy, couldn't be bothered to open up the pc, it is way too cluttered anyway.

edit: hey dj-electric, regards from hwzone


----------



## Caring1 (Jun 9, 2018)

Vayra86 said:


> Don't let the door hit you on the way out. Go learn some internet skills.


He reminds me of the one post wonders that also only use Face Book to complain.


----------



## Vayra86 (Jun 9, 2018)

Caring1 said:


> He reminds me of the one post wonders that also only use Face Book to complain.



If low quality post ever had a purpose, I think that is where it belongs.. I compare it to some random dude I'd see on the street who suddenly starts yelling in my ear about all his problems. Imagine how that'd work out


----------



## las (Jun 9, 2018)

Installed more than 100x 850 Evo's since they came out, and not a single one needed RMA


----------



## delshay (Jun 9, 2018)

Just checked my 850 Pro 512GB, 14.7TB written & drive is not even half full.


----------



## Vayra86 (Jun 9, 2018)

delshay said:


> Just checked my 850 Pro *512GB*, _14.7TB written_ & drive is not even half full.



OMG that's magic!


----------

